# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية > قوانين مصر >  قانون رقم 64 لسنة 2010 بشأن مكافحة الاتجار بالبشر

## د.شيماء عطاالله

( مايو 2010 )

قانون رقم 64 لسنة 2010
بشأن مكافحة الاتجار بالبشر (*)
_________

باسم الشعب
رئيس الجمهورية
         قرر مجلس الشعب القانون الآتي نصه، و قد أصدرناه:

الفصل الاول
تعريفات
___

مادة (1) : في تطبيق أحكام هذا القانون، يُقصد بكل من العبارات و الكلمات الاتية المعاني المبينة قرين كل منها :
1)            الجماعة الاجرامية المنظمة : الجماعة المؤلفة وفق تنظيم معين من ثلاثة أشخاص علي الاقل للعمل بصفة مستمرة أو لمدة من الزمن بهدف ارتكاب جريمة محددة أو أكثر من بينها جرائم الاتجار بالبشر وحدها  أو مع غيرها و ذلك من أجل الحصول بشكل مباشر أو غير مباشر علي منفعة  مادية أو معنوية .
2)            الجريمة ذات الطابع عبر الوطني : أية جريمة ارتُكبت في أكثر من دولة، أو ارتُكبت في دولة واحدة و تم الاعداد أو التخطيط لها أو التوجيه أو الاشراف عليها أو تمويلها في دولة أخرى أو بواسطتها، أو ارتُكبت في دولة واحدة عن طريق جماعة إجرامية منظمة تمارس أنشطة إجرامية في أكثر من دولة، أو ارتُكبت في دولة واحدة و كانت لها آثار في دولة أخرى.
3)            المجني عليه : الشخص الطبيعي الذي تعرض لأي ضرر مادي أو معنوي، و علي الأخص الضرر البدني أو النفسي أو العقلي أو الخسارة الاقتصادية، و ذلك إذا كان الضرر أو الخسارة ناجما مباشرة عن جريمة من الجرائم المنصوص عليها في هذا القانون.


ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــ
(*) الجريدة الرسمية العدد 18 مكرر، في 9 مايو سنة 2010.

مادة (2) : يُعد مرتكبا لجريمة الاتجار بالبشر كل من يتعامل بأية صورة في شخص طبيعي بما في ذلك البيع أو العرض للبيع أو الشراء أو الوعد بهما أو الاستخدام أو النقل أو التسليم أو الإيواء أو الاستقبال أو التسلم سواء في داخل البلاد أو عبر حدودها الوطنية – إذا تم ذلك بواسطة استعمال القوة أو العنف أو التهديد بهما، أو بواسطة الاختطاف أو الاحتيال أو الخداع، أو استغلال السلطة، أو استغلال حالة الضعف أو الحاجة، أو الوعد بإعطاء أو تلقي مبالغ مالية أو مزايا مقابل الحصول علي موافقة شخص علي الاتجار بشخص اخر له سيطرة عليه – و ذلك كله – إذا كان التعامل بقصد الاستغلال أيا كانت صوره بما في ذلك الاستغلال في أعمال الدعارة و سائر أشكال الاستغلال الجنسي، و استغلال الاطفال في ذلك و في المواد الإباحية أو السخرة أو الخدمة قسرا، أو الاسترقاق أو الممارسات الشبيهة بالرق أو الاستبعاد، أو التسول، أو استئصال الأعضاء أو الانسجة البشرية، أو جزء منها.

مادة (3): لا يُعتد برضاء المجني عليه علي الاستغلال في أى من صور الاتجار بالبشر، متي استخدمت فيها أية وسيلة من الوسائل المنصوص عليها في المادة (2) من هذا القانون . ولا يشترط لتحقق الاتجار بالطفل أو عديمي الأهلية استعمال أية وسيلة من الوسائل المشار اليها، و لا يُعتد في جميع الأحوال برضائه أو برضاء المسئول عنه أو متوليه.

الفصل الثاني
الجرائم و العقوبات
______

         مادة (4) : مع عدم الإخلال بأية عقوبة أشد منصوص عليها في أي قانون اخر، يُعاقب علي الجرائم المنصوص عليها في المواد التالية بالعقوبات المقررة لها.

          مادة (5) : يُعاقب كل من ارتكب جريمة الاتجار بالبشر بالسجن المشدد و بغرامة لا تقل عن خمسين ألف جنيه و لا تجاوز مائتي ألف جنية أو بغرامة مساوية لقيمة ما عاد عليه من نفع أيهما أكبر.

          مادة (6) : يُعاقب كل من ارتكب جريمة الاتجار بالبشر بالسجن المؤبد  والغرامة التي لا تقل عن مائة ألف جنيه ولا تجاوز خمسمائة ألف جنيه في أي من الحالات الاتية:
1-              إذا كان الجاني قد أسس أو نظم أو أدار جماعة إجرامية منظمة لأغراض الاتجار بالبشر أو تولي قيادة فيها أو كان أحد أعضائها أو منضماً إليها، أو كانت الجريمة ذات طابع عبر وطني.
2-                                 إذا ارتُكب الفعل بطريق التهديد بالقتل أو بالأذي الجسيم أو التعذيب البدني أو النفسي أو أرتكب الفعل شخص يحمل سلاحا.
3-              إذا كان الجاني زوجا للمجني عليه أو من أحد أصوله أو فروعه أو ممن له الولاية أو الوصاية عليه أو كان مسئولاً عن ملاحظته أو تربيته أو ممن له سلطة عليه.
4-                                 إذا كان الجاني موظفاً عاماً أو مُكلفاً بخدمة عامة وارتكب جريمته باستغلال الوظيفة أو الخدمة العامة.
5-                                 إذا نتج عن الجريمة وفاة المجني عليه، أو إصابته بعاهة مستديمة، أو بمرض لا يُرجي الشفاء منه.
6-                                 إذا كان المجني عليه طفلا أو من عديمي الأهلية أو من ذوي الإعاقة.
7-                                 إذا ارتكبت الجريمة بواسطة جماعة إجرامية منظمة.


مادة (7) :  يُعاقب بالسجن كل من استعمل القوة أو التهديد أو عرض عطية أو مزية من أى نوع أو وعد بشئ من ذلك لحمل شخص آخر علي الإدلاء بشهادة زور أو كتمان أمر من الأمور أو الإدلاء بأقوال أو معلومات غير صحيحة في أية مرحلة من مراحل جمع الاستدلالات أو التحقيق أو المحاكمة في إجراءات تتعلق بارتكاب أية جريمة من الجرائم المنصوص عليها في هذا القانون.

           مادة (8) : يُعاقب بالسجن كل من أخفي أحد الجناة أوالأشياء أو الأموال المتحصلة من أي من الجرائم المنصوص عليها في هذا القانون أو تعامل فيها، أو أخفي أياً من معالم الجريمة أو أدواتها مع علمه بذلك.
          و يجوز للمحكمة الإعفاء من العقاب إذا كان من أخفي الجناة زوجاً أو أحد أصوله أو فروعه.

          مادة (9) : يُعاقب بالسجن كل من أفصح أو كشف عن هوية المجني عليه أو الشاهد بما يُعرضه للخطر، أويصيبه بالضرر، أو سهل اتصال الجناة به، أو أمده بمعلومات غير صحيحة عن حقوقه القانونية بقصد الإضرار به او الإخلال بسلامته البدنية أو النفسية أو العقلية.

 مادة (10) : يُعاقب بالسجن كل من حرض بأية وسيلة علي ارتكاب جريمة من الجرائم المشار إليها في المواد السابقة ولو لم يترتب علي التحريض أثر.

          مادة (11) : يُعاقب المسئول عن الإدارة الفعلية للشخص الاعتباري إذا ارتكبت أيه جريمة من الجرائم المنصوص عليها في هذا القانون بواسطة أحد العاملين في الشخص الاعتباري باسمه و لصالحه، بذات العقوبات المقررة عن الجريمة المرتكبة إذا ثبت علمه بها أو إذا كانت الجريمة قد وقعت بسبب إخلاله بواجبات وظيفته.
          ويكون الشخص الاعتباري مسئولا بالتضامن عن الوفاء بما يُحكم به من عقوبات مالية و تعويضات إذا كانت الجريمة قد ارتُكبت من أحد العاملين به باسمه و لصالحه، و تأمر المحكمة في الحكم الصادر بالإدانة بنشر الحكم علي نفقة الشخص الاعتباري في جريدتين يوميتين واسعتي الانتشار، ويجوز للمحكمة أن تقضي بوقف نشاط الشخص الاعتباري لمدة لا تجاوز سنة.

            مادة (12) : يُعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تقل عن ستة أشهر و بغرامة لا تقل عن عشرة آلاف جنيه و لا تجاوز عشرين ألف جنيه أو بإحدي هاتين العقوبتين، كل من علم بارتكاب أي من الجرائم المنصوص عليها في هذا القانون أو بالشروع فيها و لم يبلغ السلطات المختصة بذلك، فإذا كان الجاني موظفاً عاماً ووقعت الجريمة إخلالاً بواجبات وظيفته كان الحد الأقصي للحبس خمس سنوات.
          وللمحكمة الإعفاء من العقاب إذا كان المتخلف عن الإبلاغ زوجاً للجاني أو كان من أحد أصوله أو فروعه أو إخوته أو أخواته.

           مادة (13) : يُحكم في جميع الأحوال بمصادرة الأموال أو الأمتعة أو وسائل النقل أو الأدوات المتحصلة من أي من الجرائم المنصوص عليها في هذا القانون، أو التي استعملت في ارتكابها، مع عدم الإخلال بحقوق الغير حسن النية.

          مادة (14) : تكون الجرائم المنصوص عليها في هذا القانون من الجرائم الأصلية المنصوص عليها في المادة (2) من قانون مكافحة غسل الأموال الصادر بالقانون رقم 80 لسنة 2002، كما يسري علي غسل الأموال المتحصلة منها أحكام القانون المذكور.
كما تسري علي تلك الجرائم أحكام المواد 208 مكرراً (أ)، 208 مكرراً (ب)، 208 مكرراً (ج) من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية.

          مادة (15) : إذا بادر أحد الجناة بإبلاغ أي من السلطات المختصة بالجريمة ومرتكبيها قبل علم السلطات بها، تقضي المحكمة بإعفائه من العقوبة إذا أدي إبلاغه إلي ضبط باقي الجناة والأموال المتحصلة من هذه الجريمة.
          و للمحكمة الإعفاء من العقوبة الأصلية، إذا حصل الإخبار بعد علم السلطات بالجريمة وأدي الي كشف باقي الجناة و ضبطهم و ضبط الأموال المتحصلة منها.
          ولا تنطبق أي من الفقرتين السابقتين إذا نتج عن الجريمة وفاة المجني عليه أو إصابته بمرض لا يُرجي الشفاء منه أو بعاهة مستديمة.

الفصل الثالث
نطاق تطبيق القانون من حيث المكان
__________
مادة (16) : مع مراعاة حكم المادة (4) من قانون العقوبات، تسري أحكام هذا القانون علي كل من ارتكب خارج جمهورية مصر العربية من غير المصريين جريمة الاتجار بالبشر المنصوص عليها في المادتين 5 و6 منه، متى كان الفعل معاقباً عليه في الدولة التي وقع فيها تحت أي وصف قانوني، وذلك في أي من الأحوال الآتية:
1) إذا ارتكبت الجريمة علي متن وسيلة من وسائل النقل الجوي أو البري أو المائي و كانت مسجلة لدي جمهورية مصر العربية أو تحمل علمها.
2)                             إذا كان المجني عليهم أو أحدهم مصرياً.
3)                             إذا تم الإعداد للجريمة أو التخطيط أو التوجيه أو الإشراف عليها أو تمويلها في جمهورية مصر العربية.
4)                             إذا ارتكبت الجريمة بواسطة جماعة إجرامية منظمة تمارس أنشطة إجرامية في أكثر من دولة من بينها جمهورية مصر العربية.
5)                             إذا كان من شأن الجريمة إلحاق ضرر بأي من مواطني جمهورية مصر العربية أو المقيمين فيها، أو بأمنها، أو بأي من مصالحها في الداخل أو الخارج.
6)                             إذا وُجد مرتكب الجريمة في جمهورية مصر العربية، بعد ارتكابها و لم يتم تسليمه.

مادة (17) : في الأحوال المنصوص عليها في المادة السابقة يمتد الاختصاص بمباشرة إجراءات الاستدلال والتحقيق والمحاكمة إلي السلطات المصرية المختصة.




الفصل الرابع
التعاون القضائي الدولي
_______
مادة (18) : تتعاون الجهات القضائية والشرطية المصرية مع الجهات الأجنبية المماثلة لها فيما يتعلق بمكافحة وملاحقة جرائم الاتجار بالبشر، بما في ذلك تبادل المعلومات و إجراء التحريات والمساعدات والإنابات القضائية و تسليم المجرمين والأشياء واسترداد الأموال و نقل المحكوم عليهم وغير ذلك من صور التعاون القضائي والشرطي، وذلك كله في إطار القواعد التي تقررها الاتفاقيات الثنائية أو متعددة الأطراف النافذة في جمهورية مصر العربية، أو وفقا لمبدأ المعاملة بالمثل.

          مادة (19) : يكون للجهات القضائية المصرية والأجنبية أن تطلب اتخاذ الإجرءات القانونية اللازمة لتعقب أو ضبط أو تجميد الأموال موضوع جرائم الاتجار أو عائداتها أو الحجز عليها، مع عدم الإخلال بحقوق الغير حسني النية.
          مادة (20) : للجهات القضائية المصرية المختصة أن تأمر بتنفيذ الأحكام الجنائية النهائية الصادرة من الجهات القضائية الأجنبية المختصة بضبط أو تجميد أو مصادرة أو استرداد الأموال المتحصلة من جرائم الاتجار بالبشر وعائداتها، وذلك وفق القواعد والإجراءات التي تتضمنها الاتفاقيات الثنائية أو متعددة الأطراف النافذة في جمهورية مصر العربية، أو وفقا لمبدأ المعاملة بالمثل.

الفصل الخامس
حماية المجني عليهم
______
          مادة (21) : لا يعد المجني عليه مسئولاً مسئولية جنائية أو مدنية عن أي جريمة من جرائم الاتجار بالبشر متى نشأت أو ارتبطت مباشرة بكونه مجنياً عليه.

          مادة (22) : تكفل الدولة حماية المجني عليه، وتعمل علي تهيئة الظروف المناسبة لمساعدته ورعايته صحياً ونفسياً وتعليمياً واجتماعياً وإعادة تأهيله ودمجه في المجتمع في إطار من الحرية والكرامة الإنسانية، وكذلك عودته إلي وطنه علي نحو سريع وآمن إذا كان أجنبياً أو من غير المقيمين إقامة دائمة في الدولة، وذلك وفقا للقواعد والإجراءات التي يصدر بها قرار من مجلس الوزراء.
          مادة (23) : يُراعي في جميع مراحل الاستدلال أو التحقيق أو المحاكمة في جرائم الاتجار بالبشر العمل علي التعرف علي المجني عليه وتصنيفه والوقوف علي هويته وجنسيته وعمره لضمان إبعاد يد الجناة عنه.
        كما يُراعي كفالة الحقوق الآتية للمجني عليه:
أ‌)                                الحق في سلامته الجسدية والنفسية والمعنوية.
ب‌)                             الحق في صون حرمته الشخصية و هويته.
ج) الحق في تبصيره بالإجراءات الإدارية والقانونية والقضائية ذات الصلة، وحصوله علي المعلومات المتعلقة بها.
د) الحق في الاستماع إليه وأخذ آرائه ومصالحه بعين الاعتبار، وذلك في كافة مراحل الإجراءات الجنائية وبما لا يمس حقوق الدفاع.
ه) الحق في المساعدة القانونية، وعلي الأخص الحق في الاستعانة بمحام في مرحلتي التحقيق والمحاكمة، فإذا لم يكن قد اختار محاميا وجب علي النيابة العامة أو المحكمة بحسب الأحوال أن تندب له محاميا، وذلك طبقا للقواعد المقررة في قانون الإجراءات الجنائية بشأن ندب محام للمتهم.
و) وفي جميع الأحوال تتخذ المحكمة المختصة من الإجراءات ما يكفل توفير الحماية للمجني عليه والشهود وعدم التأثير عليهم، وما قد يقتضيه ذلك من عدم الإفصاح عن هويتهم، وذلك كله دون الإخلال بحق الدفاع وبمقتضيات مبدأ المواجهة بين الخصوم.

          مادة (24) : توفر الدولة أماكن مناسبة لاستضافة المجني عليهم في جرائم الاتجار بالبشر تكون منفصلة عن تلك المخصصة للجناة، وبحيث تسمح باستقبالهم لذويهم ومحاميهم وممثلي السلطات المختصة، وذلك كله بما لا يُخل بسائر الضمانات المقررة في هذا الشأن في قانون الطفل أو أي قانون آخر.

          مادة (25) : تتولي وزارة الخارجية من خلال بعثاتها الدبلوماسية والقنصلية بالخارج تقديم كافة المساعدات الممكنة للمجني عليهم من المصريين في جرائم الاتجار بالبشر، وذلك بالتنسيق مع السلطات المختصة في الدول المعتمدة لديها، وعلي الأخص إعادتهم إلي جمهورية مصر العربية وعلي نحو آمن وسريع، كما تتولي وزارة الخارجية بالتنسيق مع السلطات المعنية في الدول الاخري تسهيل الإعادة الآمنة السريعة للمجني عليهم الأجانب إلي بلادهم الأصلية.

          مادة (26) : تقوم السلطات المختصة بتوفير برامج رعاية وتعليم وتدريب وتأهيل للمجني عليهم المصريين سواء من خلال المؤسسات الحكومية أو غير الحكومية.
          مادة (27) : ينشأ صندوق لمساعدة ضحايا الاتجار بالبشر، تكون له الشخصية الاعتبارية العامة، يتبع رئيس مجلس الوزراء، ويتولي تقديم المساعدات المالية للمجني عليهم ممن لحقت بهم أضرار ناجمة عن أي من الجرائم المنصوص عليها في هذا القانون.
ويصدر بتنظيم هذا الصندوق و تحديد اختصاصاته الأخري وموارده ومصادر تمويله قرار من رئيس الجمهورية.
          وتؤول حصيلة الغرامات المقضي بها في الجرائم المنصوص عليها في هذا القانون، والأموال والأدوات ووسائل النقل التي يحكم بمصادرتها إلي الصندوق مباشرة، وللصندوق أن يقبل التبرعات والمنح والهبات من الجهات الوطنية والأجنبية.

الفصل السادس
أحكام ختامية
____
مادة (28) : تنشأ لجنة وطنية لمكافحة الاتجار بالبشر تتبع رئيس مجلس الوزراء تختص بالتنسيق علي المستوي الوطني بين السياسات والخطط والبرامج الموضوعة لمكافحة الاتجار بالبشر وحماية المجني عليهم وتقديم الخدمات لهم وحماية الشهود.
          ويصدر بتنظيم هذه اللجنة وتحديد اختصاصاتها الأخري وتشكيلها قرار من رئيس مجلس الوزراء.

          مادة (29) : يُصدر رئيس مجلس الوزراء اللائحة التنفيذية لهذا القانون خلال شهر من تاريخ نشره.

          مادة (30) : يُنشر هذا القانون في الجريدة الرسمية، و يُعمل به من اليوم التالي لتاريخ نشره.
          يبصم هذا القانون بخاتم الدولة، ويُنفذ كقانون من قوانينها.

فهرس
قانون رقم 64 لسنة 2010
بشأن مكافحة الاتجار بالبشر
________

الموضوع
المادة
الصفحة
الفصل الأول : تعريفات ..................
1-3
3
الفصل الثاني : الجرائم والعقوبات ...............
4-15
6
الفصل الثالث : نطاق تطبيق القانون من حيث المكان .....
16-17
11
الفصل الرابع : التعاون القضائي الدولي ...........
18-20
13
الفصل الخامس : حماية المجني عليهم ....................
21-27
14
الفصل السادس : أحكام ختامية ............................
28-30
18
الفهرس............................................  ........
--
20


المصدر
http://www.mfa.gov.eg/Arabic/Ministr...aa2282010.aspx

----------


## حمد القعيد

Thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

----------


## kura

العلم يبني بيوتاً لا عماد لها والجهل يهدم بيت العز والشرف

----------


## كريم ممدوح

مشكووووووووووووووور

----------

